# General > Literature >  Hiding in Plain Sight by Carol Craig

## ecb

"Hiding in Plain Sight" by Carol Craig sounds like an interesting and thought provoking book:

" ... Scotland. A country that prides itself on its modernity  and progressive instincts. Yet this is a nation whose mental and  physical health outcomes are poor by European standards. Hiding in Plain  Sight looks beneath the veneer and asks why?        

       In this grippingly readable yet challenging book,  Carol Craig offers an answer which, on reflection, becomes glaringly  obvious. Generations of Scottish children have suffered in ways that  undermined the nations health. The effect on some individuals has been,  quite literally, life-threatening. Disarmingly honest in starting from  her own and her neighbours lived experiences, she explores the growing  body of international research on Adverse Childhood Experiences.

        This is essential reading not just for those who  grew up in Scotland in the 1950s and 60s and were encouraged to see a  range of damaging childhood adversities as normal. Its insights are  for anyone committed to enhancing the lives of children across Scotland  today. ... ". 


http://www.postcardsfromscotland.co.uk/book-13.html


Edited extract:

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/1.../?ref=mr&lp=10

----------

